

DNS over HTTP - ehPReth
https://github.com/BII-Lab/DNSoverHTTP

======
crdoconnor
This would be useful in Indonesia:

[http://jakarta.coconuts.co/2015/05/08/national-internet-
dns-...](http://jakarta.coconuts.co/2015/05/08/national-internet-dns-would-
strengthen-online-censorship-will-be-implemented-may-31)

tl;dr - their approach to censorship is to implement a national DNS server
(yes, single point of failure, and yes it goes down a lot) and block outgoing
DNS packets.

~~~
lmz
Some ISPs also use transparent proxies, so unless they use HTTPS for
everything, using an alternate DNS server won't help them much (except maybe
for the reliability part).

------
iliis
Cool :) The other way around also exists: Iodine [1] does IP-over-DNS. Very
useful for some commercial access points which usually don't filter DNS but
redirect HTTP to a landing page.

[1] [http://code.kryo.se/iodine/](http://code.kryo.se/iodine/)

------
stephendicato
Awesome.

I made something similar, albeit simpler, to help check for DNS servers that
are lying to you.

[https://github.com/dicato/webdns](https://github.com/dicato/webdns)

It's deployed on heroku for anyone to use. Just make GET requests to a URI of
the domain you are interested in:

[https://webdns.herokuapp.com/hackernews.com](https://webdns.herokuapp.com/hackernews.com)

------
mistaken
There is also this for tunneling arbitrary data [original website is down]:
[https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/httptunn...](https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/httptunnel/)

------
Tepix
This is neat. An alternative would be to use a SOCKS 5 proxy, it can also do
the DNS resolution for the client.

------
programmernews3
Cool when using TLS!

------
therealmarv
This should be combined with DNSCrypt, great concept!

